# advice wanted for feral cat with broken leg



## hannahm (Aug 1, 2011)

Hello!
I have been feeding a cat since she was born in my garden a year ago, she has broken her back leg and the paw is now facing up!

After weeks of trying, I managed to get her to follow me into my flat, but she is going crazy. 

I live in Palestine and there are no animal shelters around.

I'm sure she'll die if she stays outside, but I feel like I am torturing her keeping her indoors, she is clawing at the door to get out. She probably needs the toilet but she won't use the litter tray.

I can't get near her, let alone pick her up to put her in the tray, I don't know how else I could toilet-train her.

I hope to keep her indoors long enough to heal, assuming the vet can save her leg.

Any advice would be welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Only the vet can tell you the best treatment for the cat. If it is that crooked, I would think that only surgery to re-break it and repair it would work - a big problem with a feral who can't be touched, because casts need replacing, there is wound care, etc.
Amputation might be the best option of all. Cats adjust very well to 3 legs. However, I wouldn't put a 3-legged feral back on the streets. 
Thank you for helping her; most people wouldn't. This is not a simple case.


----------

